# My Betta is in love with a snail.



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

I got my Betta an apple snail buddy. The other day I put the apple snail in a separate container for several hours so, I could make sure he ate and also got a calcium tablet. Well, after spoiling the snail he's in his happy place and quite content to simply do nothing in the corner. My betta is very disturbed by this. He's moping around the tank and keeps swimming over to the snail and bumping it. I don't think my company is any solace to him and he seems to hate me since I'm the one that cleans his tank and thus messes up his bubble nest. Should I be worried about this strange behavior?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldn't worry since the snail is new sometimes it takes a Betta a little bit to get accustomed to new tank mates. Just keep an eye on them, if your Betta is being relentless & doing more than "bumping" then you may want to separate them. I've caught one of my males nipping his snail but its rare so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a very strange betta. I've been reading that they're curious and like tank scenery changes but mine seems to hate it. If I don't put everything back in perfect order he throws a fit. The snail not being stuck to the wall was apparently unacceptable. 

The snail reattached itself to the wall sometime during the night so, he seems a bit more content. He's not moping around the bottom or just sitting on the plants. He even started making a new bubble nest.

My only problem now is that he doesn't really care for me. The first week I had him he build a giant bubble nest and when I went to do a partial water change obviously it got messed up. Ever since then he wants absolutely nothing to do with me. I even bought him some blood worms as treats but he still either flares at me or shuns me depending on his mood.


----------



## Boiling Point (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like you have a rather intelligent and grumpy Betta there Xutjja.
Sounds like a little kid throwing a hissy fit.


----------



## Ashleyaubel (Jan 23, 2020)

My betta fish was in love with our gold snail and ignored our black snail completely. When the snail tragically passed away the betta freaked out by zooming around the bowl at high speeds. We didn’t know yet that the snail had died.


----------

